# aggression/super hyper behavior & night time comment



## akyle (Jan 28, 2009)

Have a 9 week old which is part angel/part devil...love it, just got it three days ago. What are the best ways to train the dog regarding negative behaviors?

I understand verbal redirection, ignoring, or crating when dog does not correct. I also understand muzzling with the hand and saying no or ouch when biting get too much. 

Has anyone placed a vizsla puppy into a submitting position for extreme behaviors or when dog is super hyper? On its side with hand on back of neck like a dominant mother would do... Or would crating be best when dog becomes too hyper or does not correct? 

Also has anyone used coins in a soup can and shaken to correct behavior?

FYI The more puppy exercise the better, our girl sleeps through the night in its crate in our bedroom without having to go to bathroom, even when offered. No food or water after 7pm and allow a few potty breaks to relieve before bedtime with last being 10:45pm. 10:45pm to 5:15am without any issues. Once up though they will go very quickly so beware .


----------



## UplandV (Feb 8, 2009)

V's are generally very soft, and need a gentile hand with training. A 9 week old puppy is going to be hyper, destroy things, and needs lots of excersise. They will get the rips, racing around your house and basically acting like a puppy...

If you want to restrain the dog, place it on your lap (on it's back) like a child with one hand on it's stomach and the other near it's neck so that it cannot chew on your hand or slip out of your grasp. Leave it there until it starts to relax. 

I would not recommend the can of soup idea, especially if you are going to hunt the dog as you may make it gun shy...pinching an ear or near the leg has always worked for me.

Do not use the crate as punishment or ever correct when the dog is in the crate.


----------



## UplandV (Feb 8, 2009)

When restraining hold it like a baby, in the crook of your arm on it's back. If it starts to misbehave I'll usually blow a bit at it's face, which will get it's attention. Hold it until lightly until he stops moving in your arms or struggling and relaxes.

Also, less talking at the dog is more. They do not understand it when you speak in full sentances, keep commands short and to the point. The most important commands you can teach a dog are come and stop (whoa). If you want your dog to come say the dogs name and come, if he's mouthing too much pinch his lip in his teeth and say no bite, if he's eating a toy you don't want say No chew and replace it with a toy you want him to chew.


----------



## winpenny007 (Jul 15, 2009)

i have the exact same problem - super hyper state - and no its no laughing matter i'm just hoping she grows out of it - i suppose we have to just remember they are puppies after all - its not vicious its playful (thank god) we must persevere my friend until the day the pup grows up. i tend to just hide under the covers as she frantically digs trying to get me


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

See the threads on "biting"--from what I can gather, this is classic for 9-18 week old V puppies. I know it has been the single most problematic issue for ours (peaked almost exactly at 9 weeks old). It's getting better gradually. It does happen at night for ours. Very disruptive.


----------

